# Where is Al Quasais?



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi again, can you tell me where Al Qusais is - (Emirates Road?). Is it a decent area and not too far from SZ Road (Old Oasis Centre end I think you said). A couple of apartments have come up in my searches there and they are very reasonably priced. Too good to be true?
thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe that it is between Garhoud/Mirdif/Al Rashidiyah & Sharjah. The wrong direction & place as far as traffic is concerned.

There is usually a reason why new rentals are cheap.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks, how long is the commute by car though?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Quite long I'd think. I wouldn't know as I don't ever do that route & no one I know lives there. Essentially you would get stuck in the Sharjah to Dubai traffic - a bad thing.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

no good Marc, too much travelling,


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

ok thanks will continue to look. do you know if there are any plans with International City to stop the sewage smells. I understand that there is so much development going on there I cant understand why they dont do something about it. My company have told me this is quite convenient for work 20mins or so.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you won't get from International city to your office in 20 minutes, no chance? have you got a good map? I can post one for you if you don't,


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

International City.. There is a sewerage treatment plant ...How possible to stop it. 
Thats why int city rentals are cheap.
Al Qusais is in between Dubai Airport ( Domestic Section ) - Al Muhaisnah and Al Mamzar.. Not very good place and not very bad place.


----------

